# MY DAD BLOCKED ROBLOX OFF THE COMPUTER



## ZeroTwoFanBoy (Mar 2, 2021)

My dad blocked roblox from my computer i tried the firewall and regedit to get through it it wont work. When i type roblox.com it says the site cannot me reached. It doesn't work its not a wifi issue because i tried my hopspot, its the computer. I also check google chrome settings. If anyone can help me out that would be apprieciated.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Talk to your dad not to us.


----------



## ZeroTwoFanBoy (Mar 2, 2021)

dude i just need help trying to get roblox and stuff unblocked if u dont wnana help me thats fine but do be rude to me about it.


----------



## boobymilk (Jan 15, 2021)

Have you tried turning it off and on again?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have to agree with post 2 ask your dad as he did it for a reason


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

No one here is going to help someone whose age we cannot verify to bypass restrictions put upon their computer by their parents.

If your dad has restricted your access to roblox, then he has done it for a reason, and you need to discuss that reason with him, and not try to find your way around it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

New site has left off COPPA. Another oversight?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Corday said:


> New site has left off COPPA. Another oversight?


Do any of the other VS sites use it?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

IDK. Referring to this thread to VS in Admin.


----------

